# New Here pic of my car with specs



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

What's up all new to these forums and just wanted to say what's up here is my car with my specs.
sr20det
TBO stainless exhaust from the turbo back
Blitz sus stainless mess intake
NGK Iridium plugs
Rays Nismo rims 17-7.5 front 17-8.5 rear
S14 Seats
S14 Turbo with HKS adjustable actuator
S14 5 speed transmission with Nismo fork actuator and Nismo fork pivot point
Cusco Zero 2 coilovers
Greddy/Trust 3 Core Intercooler
Momo Steering wheel
5 Point grounding cables in engine bay
Engine Damper
Front and rear strut tower bars
Walbro 255lph fuel pump
Apexi drag twin plate clutch
Slotted front rotors
Greddy/Trust BOV
Tomei Rocker Arm Stopper
APEXi Super AFC
OBX Racing Turbo Manifold
GReddy/Trust TVVC boost controller
Pulsar GTiR Electric Fan
Autometer silver faced monster tach
Greddy/Trust Boost and exhuast temp gauges
Ram Garage ECU






































There is some work for me to do and i know that.


----------



## R34Driftking (Jun 30, 2003)

nice, really nice


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

Well thanks for the comments and such a warm welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

Nice pics.


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

I love the silvia headlights


----------



## super200sx (Jul 16, 2003)

That is a nice car....... A NiCE CAR!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

OMG...that is sooooo sweet looking. I'm jealous. Very Jealous!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg  
u got any interios pics?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

friggin sick dood


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

lookin good. ITS NOT RICE  damn man thats a lotttttta money in there. awesome ride, where's the interior?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

excellent choices!!


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

That is so sexy...did you put the front end on yourself or have a shop do it?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

SWEET DUDE, SWEET


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful car. Very clean conversion too, everything seems to line up very well, unlike some other cars I've seen.


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks you all for your comments i like to try and keep my cars as clean as possibly. 




























Here are some pics of my old car.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

OMG that $hit is hot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wtf??? you got both of those??? if you were a stranger, i would jump you and take your cars  jkjk


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *wtf??? you got both of those??? if you were a stranger, i would jump you and take your cars  jkjk *


i would help!!....but seriously what did u do with ur old one?!?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats his old car 

his new car is even better i want mine to be like that

*NOW ACCEPTING DONATIONS*


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

> _
> *NOW ACCEPTING DONATIONS*  [/B]_


_ 


please send all money to me I will collect it for
drift240sxdrag 


I will also make sure that the money will go to my car _


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

I blew my engine so i parted it out and put some parts on my new one and sold the parts that i didn't need.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

aw...so u dont have the body either???id love to have it with out rims....do u have aim?


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *aw...so u dont have the body either???id love to have it with out rims....do u have aim? *


everything is gone sorry dawg


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

damn, oh well i still gotta give u mad props on both ur cars...i love that silvia k


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *damn, oh well i still gotta give u mad props on both ur cars...i love that silvia k *


thanks i'm glad you like


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ne time..lol

is that a greddy BOV on the s13??


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *ne time..lol
> 
> is that a greddy BOV on the s13?? *


yeah


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

score, type-s right??

do u have aol instant messanger????


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Engine damper, CA18 strut brace, what looks like HKS intercooler kit, strut camber tops - very cool.


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *score, type-s right??
> 
> do u have aol instant messanger???? *


You can hit me up on MSN Messenger 
[email protected]


thanks for you all comments I still wish i had my black silvia


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's really clean


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

very nice !
you beat me to the front end conversion


----------



## Kutsuju_Sil80 (Jul 16, 2003)

well you all thanks for such a warm welcome hopefully i can help you all out like you all will help me out


----------



## Boosted_nx2000 (Apr 9, 2007)

nice car looks good


----------



## thomastanb13 (Apr 16, 2007)

nice job bro


----------

